# veteran vitality by Allen & Page



## kazhar (5 November 2010)

just wondering if anyone has used this yet,. I'm thinking of putting my gelding on it to help keep conditon over winter, so just wondering if it does the job? if anyone wants to know what is in it, I do have the ingredients list.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (5 November 2010)

My customers who have bought it so far have reported that their horses (and dogs!) like it very much, a palatable feed, but none of them are feeding it to gain condition, so nothing to report there I'm afraid.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (5 November 2010)

I want to know about it as well


----------



## Oberon (5 November 2010)

I emailed A&P for a full ingredients list.

I am a notorious commercial feeds hater but I have to say I am very impressed with it's ingredients - it contains almost everything I feed as straights.

If the price is right, I would consider swapping over from the straights I feed.


----------



## kazhar (5 November 2010)

in my local feed shop it was eight pounds something which I thought was quite reasonable. I have a sample from them so will give it a go I think.


----------



## Oberon (5 November 2010)

I currently go through a bag of Dengie Alfalfa pellets in 5 days - £9 a bay


----------



## LadyRascasse (1 December 2010)

yep feed it to my lad and i love it, very palatable but feeding only this at the recommended rate will lead to weight gain!!


----------



## Archangel (1 December 2010)

i have just started feeding it to a 35 year old and he is loving it.  He struggles a bit with his weight so I am hoping it will give him that extra 'bloom' without overloading his system - bit early to tell yet if it is making any difference though but he seems very perky.


----------



## AGAGE (1 December 2010)

I put Ted on this last week. Now that he's finally decided he likes it, after a couple of days of picking at it- I think he didn't like it mixed with his balancer, which I was getting him off to go onto veteran vitality. Since I've stopped it with the balancer he loves it.

It smells great. I like the fact that you can use warm water to soak it in cold weather like we have now.So far 1 week in I'm really impressed. They were really helpful when I asked for info about it. I couldn't say if he's gained condition yet, given it's been so cold over here and he's only just up to the recommended amount/day, but he seems well on it.

He's now having the 2kg dry weight/day that he needs in order to feed this alone. I love the fact I've gone from buying pony nuts, spillers senior balancer (not cheap at £35/bag) and alfa beet, which was costing me a small fortune each month, (as he wouldn't eat the balancer without loads the other feeds) to buying a bag of veteran vitality a week! It's a massive saving of £50/month, plus I don't have to go to two different feed stores.

They are also doing a veteran vitality challenge, where you get two £5 off vouchers if you complete a feed diary for a month. It's advertised on their website. My first bag only cost me £3.50!


----------



## gingerarab (22 December 2010)

I have just started feeding this to my 24 year old a few days ago, so far he loves it.  Will be interested to see how he manages on it over this cold snowy snap we are having


----------



## kazhar (22 December 2010)

well I tried it..fussy thing does not like it. the other two in the field are eating it instead!


----------



## Brandy (22 December 2010)

Not seen this or heard of it, is it a feed/balancer or both?

I currently feed a real hodge podge of stuff!! I generally use simple systems but feel inthe winter that old oy need more so he has SS for tea (as normal all year round) and a conditioning mix and blue chip for breakfast.


----------



## LizAtk (10 February 2011)

Started feeding my 26-year-old on it about three weeks ago. He loves it, and it already seems to have put some weight on him, and made him a bit calmer, so looking good....


----------



## wilkinson1 (10 February 2011)

I have been feeding this over the whole winter and my boys are doing better than I have ever seen them do over the last 15 years!  It is so good to be able to just feed them the one product rather than 4 or 5 different straights.  As someone else said, its lovely to soak it in warm water on the cold mornings and it smells lovely.  My boys are happy, their coats are shiny, their eyes are bright, their guts seem to be working better than they ever have and they look so much more perky than they used to!  Love it


----------



## emmaln (10 February 2011)

I started using it in November as both my 19yr old tb and my brothers 18 yr old were lacking a bit of condition! It is fab!!!! They both look so well, shiny coats etc. I can't recommend it enough although I'm having to reduce the amount fed already as they are almost looking too well!!!


----------

